# Safest Fencing?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Electric - two hot wires and a neutral in between.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't like electric personally. I used to board in place with electric and I always worried I can be pushed against it by those horses with no manners (you don't chose other borders, you know). And even with my own, I still don't use it. But it's the *cheapest *one for sure. 

I have 3-board fence in my own place.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as the "safest" fencing. About as close as a person could likely get would be this stuff, but it's expensive as heck.

Personally, I like electric. I am currently going around our property and replacing all the old wire fencing with 1" electric tape. With that, there is nothing for them to chew up, nothing that's going to slice them open if they run through it in a panic, it's relatively cheap, and looks fairly nice. Plus, the electricity is a good deterrent for my "Houdini" animals that tend to walk through ordinary fencing.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm an electric polyrope convert. Like smrobs with the tape, it's fast, cheap, and safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

NO sharp edges and VERY WELL maintained.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

My favorite is the classic 4 or 5 board fencing. I despise electric. Horses can get through them easily and do. But that is my personal experience with it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Electric can be a crapshoot in CO due to the high winds and power outages. 

No climb topped with a wooden rail on top and electric to keep horses from leaning or chewing on it works well and the horses are contained even if the power goes out.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

I use 3 and 4 rail board fencing here, painted black, because I like the look of it, and rails are easy to replace...but I run a tight strand of barb wire between the top two rails in the horse paddocks. I don't recommend barbed wire for show horses as they will lose some tail hair on it. 

In the past I have run solar-powered hot wire.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

SAFEST fence would be a wooden top board with small horse mesh underneath. Lined with two hot wires on the inside to keep horses off of it. 

Cheapest fence to put up is high tensile with a hot wire.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I prefer a good electric fence with actual wire and not the poly stuff. Poly has fine wire in it that just doesn't carry the voltage, rots in the sun and breaks when blowing in the wind. If you make the fence hot (many don't) and keep it hot through proper maintenance your horse will not get out. 

Safe isn't really a word when it comes to horses. They are the most self destructive critters I know and will find a way to hurt themselves on every fencing material known to man. I've even seen two horses cut up by electric tape by somehow getting it wrapped around their leg instead of breaking it.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My fencing is like *smrobs* due to it being cheaper... however I went out and got the higher end of poly tape - that has the extra strands of wire and use that and the white tape also. I find it's far more accessible, easy to maintain, and can work well as permanent fencing.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Delfina said:


> Electric can be a crapshoot in CO due to the high winds and power outages.
> 
> No climb topped with a wooden rail on top and electric to keep horses from leaning or chewing on it works well and the horses are contained even if the power goes out.


 
*THIS* No climb woven fencing with a rail and top tape is the absolute best. It's not cheap, but it attractive, no way for limbs to get tangled, and is safe for foals to seniors, minis to drafts.

I'm very slowly converting my fencing from New Zealand fencing, 4 strand smooth, high tention electric wire. Can't wait till its all gone!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have used electric for years. The charger has often been unplugged for weeks at a time and the horses still respect the fence as they are never sure when it just might work. With two hots and a neutral, large roaming dogs are also deterred as they climb between the strands and hit a hot and neutral. Smooth heavy wire is the best for perimeter fencing as it carries the best voltage and doesn't get shredded with the wind or succumb to UV rays.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 3 board wooden fencing, we used 6 x 6 posts and 2 x 6 boards, nailing the boards from the inside of the fence. It is best to have 2 rows of fencing between paddocks and not have to share the same fence line between paddocks/fields, but that can get pretty expensive if you have a lot of fencing to do, so if cost is an issue, a good way to discourage horses from playing or fighting over the top of the fence, you could run a strand of electric along the top.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Our fencing is the metal pole and cable type. I am not sure how much it costs, I know that A LOT of farms in Oklahoma use it. Our cable is 1/4 diameter and surrounded in about 1/8 inch of rubber. Very bouncy I wouldn't put it as a super safe fence either, Sassy is always sticking her head through it to grab grass because she is too lazy to just walk through the gate to the other pasture. I have had a foal magically appear on the other side of it....
I really like the look of the wooden post and rail fences..of course, if your running 500 acres, that is not the wisest choice...I really like the look of the tiber fencing too, for when it's impossible to dig for posts like in mountains...is that safe?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

No climb is one of the best fences. It can hold practically any animal in, and keeps dogs and other predators out. It is best with a hot wire mid fence and a board/another hot wire on top to prevent the horses from pushing and rubbing against it.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Three board if you can swing it and it's more pleasing to the eye.. We use a lot of nylon/electric braided.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Our barn has Centaur fencing, and I LOVE it. It's pretty much indestructible and I've never seen an injury from it. It's so flexible but so sturdy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love my electric fence. Holds a 18h percheron with no problem. I also have mini's and a QH in it. I also leave it unplugged for weeks at a time 
(i forget to put it back on) And they never even think about it, to big of a risk they might get shocked lol


----------

